
Chrome 81: Near Field Communications, Augmented Reality, and More - feross
https://blog.chromium.org/2020/02/chrome-81-near-field-communications.html
======
jve
Oh, the time has come:

> This version of Chrome removes TLS 1.0 and TLS 1.1. TLS (Transport Layer
> Security) is the protocol which secures HTTPS.

~~~
Krasnol
Firefox did the same with the release yesterday:

[https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/74.0/releasenotes/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/74.0/releasenotes/)

~~~
tandr
Yeah, and the first thing I did this morning is to reenable it in order to
access 5-year old cable modem. The "on-for-all" or off-for-all" feels kind of
dangerous, it should be something I can enable for 192.168. _._ for example,
and not for the whole world. As a matter of fact, for the local network it
should be a default "on". IMHO, YMMV

------
bogidon
Interesting MS<>Google partnership on the design front. Wish they had
redesigned `<select multiple>` though. That's one component that really feels
stuck a million years in the past

~~~
fabianlindfors
<select multiple> is in desperate need of a redesign. I made multi.js
([https://github.com/fabianlindfors/multi.js](https://github.com/fabianlindfors/multi.js))
to fix this but hopefully browsers will take the matter into their own hands.

~~~
megaman821
Native multi-selection is the worst. The fact that you have to hold down a
modifier key to make multiple selections is a usability nightmare. I have
rarely seen a person who knows how to use the native browser widget.

Even when you do know how to use it, it is just too easy to make a mistake. If
there were 5 options already selected and you want to add a sixth, so you
click it but you forgot to hold down the right key. Now the 5 previously
selected options are gone with no way to get them back.

In general I like using native widgets because mobile browsers do a lot of
work to make native widgets usable on phones, but <select multiple> is so bad
on the desktop that I always replace it.

------
stevenwliao
Found a Web NFC site to try it out:

[https://webnfc.app/](https://webnfc.app/)

~~~
codemysoul
Author here. Let me know if you have questions.

~~~
magma17
can you write a tag multiple times with one interaction?

~~~
codemysoul
Depends on what you mean with an interaction. Technically it would be possible
to stack write operations, so you could just keep a tag to a close proximity
of the adapter, and keep writing messages one after another.

With the webnfc.app, you can only write a single NDEF message with single
record of either URL or Text, during single interaction.

~~~
magma17
I mean, if the nfc event is triggered, this code

for (i=0, i<10, i++) writer.write(i)

does it write ten times the tag? overwriting every number?

~~~
codemysoul
The NDEFWriter write()-method currently returns a promise which is resolved on
a successful write operation and rejected on a failed write operation, so you
would need to use async-await to be able to loop those writes like that. Here
is a reference to the Web NFC API Write-operation: [https://w3c.github.io/web-
nfc/#writing-to-an-nfc-tag](https://w3c.github.io/web-nfc/#writing-to-an-nfc-
tag)

------
mister_hn
But why are Browser gaining so much power, even to drive peripherals besides
audio and video?

That's fundamentally wrong and insecure

~~~
konart
>But why are Browser gaining so much power

I'm confident that soon enough there won't be such a devision as web app and
mobile app anyway. That's why imo.

~~~
robenkleene
Curious if you're aware that mobile web usage dropped from 14% to 8% from 2014
to 2016[0]? And that according to Alex Russell[1], Google's internal telemetry
has it well below 7% now. It seems to me that the opposite is true, that the
irrelevance of the web on mobile will keep the web app versus mobile app
division around essentially forever (web apps will be popular on desktop, and
native apps on mobile). (Unless I was misunderstanding and you were saying,
what's the difference? E.g., Facebook is Facebook, whether it's a web app or a
native app.)

[0]: [https://www.flurry.com/post/157921590345/us-consumers-
time-s...](https://www.flurry.com/post/157921590345/us-consumers-time-spent-
on-mobile-crosses-5)

[1]: [https://vimeo.com/364402896](https://vimeo.com/364402896)

~~~
konart
That's sort of proves my point. Many apps these days are just a web app with a
launcher for your homescreen.

Lets say we have [https://dynalist.io/](https://dynalist.io/). If you are
going to open their web app in Safari and then open their iOS app - you will
notice that UI is identical. Because it is the same UI! In one case you have
to access it via a browser and the app is just the same frontend delivered to
you as an iOS app.

PWA or something similar - is the future. Hence all those APIs in browsers.

------
wayneftw
Is this the one that will disable extension manifest v2?

That's the only update I'm watching out for because I'll have to switch to
another browser at that point.

I was going to start using Edge everywhere but now probably Brave after
reading this - [https://www.zdnet.com/article/brave-deemed-most-private-
brow...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/brave-deemed-most-private-browser-in-
terms-of-phoning-home/)

------
dazhbog
Meh, only NDEF NFC protocol is supported. A little bit too restrictive. There
are so many devices out there that could be configured from an authorised
website but many of them use a proprietary binary tag format.

Hope they open it up a bit in the future. Just like they did with webUSB and
webBT.

~~~
moonbug
Don't be the "meh" guy.

------
yalogin
A. It unrelated but all of Google’s blog posts are unreadable on my iPhone.
The text doesn’t appear, I just see the title. Hope it’s just me and google
did t actually real safari compatibility.

~~~
Elidrake24
iPhone 11, 13.3.1, no issues here. I do also run AdGuard, though that would
typically break sites like this.

